# Auratus variant ID + sexing pepperi



## zphook! (May 18, 2011)

Hello everybody!
Need help with determination of these two auratus, yesterday I bought them as Microspots, but I think, that only one is really Microspot (the frog in worse condition). About second, more green frog i have no idea.
Next question is about my orange pepperi - I always thought, that this is a male, but I am not sure. Problem is, that the second frog from my pair is lost, unfortunately, so I want to find a new one somewhere, and this needs to be sure about the sex.
Thanks for every answer.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

The auratus are likely both microspots. It is suspected that the microspot morph is likely just a trait of green and bronze Panamanian auratus. The microspot morph originated from the panama farm raised imports circa 2004. It is known that the microspot morph gas a lot ofvariationand not every specimen has the small spots.


----------

